# Refurb available now!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I just bought one, but there is another available!

I am furiously patting myself on the back for making that refurb-checker! Hooray!!


----------



## efg (Dec 11, 2008)

I got one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What are you reading this for?  Go get it!  

Ann


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

And gone! in less than 10 minutes


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad you got one!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY!!! Harvey got a kindle now!!! (happy song playing the background) So now it looks like you have one for CES. Don't forget to update us Zuners on this board about the rumored new Zuner phone that is debuting at the CES this year...I am still plotting me plan to sneak in.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Refurbs are still available! Going fast, no doubt.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I just bought one, but there is another available!
> 
> I am furiously patting myself on the back for making that refurb-checker! Hooray!!


 just in time now with ellen giving them away who knows when new ones will be delivered.

know your fun begins waiting


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Way to go Harvey, I known you are going to love your Kindle, Enjoy.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Harvey
I can't believe that you've been the administrator here for a year and didn't get a K before now.  Hope you enjoy it.

Al


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I just bought one, but there is another available!
> 
> I am furiously patting myself on the back for making that refurb-checker! Hooray!!


Hooray, hooray, Harvey! How exciting!

I hoped you ordered speedy shipping, too!

L


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Refurbs are gone now.


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

DW said "NO, you can wait 2 or three weeks" with a giggle... hmmm.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yay I'm no longer Dr. Suess


----------



## Brenda D (Dec 11, 2008)

I just joined, but wanted to let you know that I've been reading for a long time.  Your refurb checker got me a Kindle this am.  Thanks.  I also have one on order that's not supposed to be here until February sometime, so I'll cancel that one as soon as the refurb comes in.  I've got tons of books ready to go on it and I see a Oberon cover in my future.  I just can't decide which one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to the Kindleboards! Since you are waiting for a Kindle...you know you can start downloading books from sites like feedbooks. I helps with waiting. So when you kindle arrive your computer is all set to transfer files. That was my waiting-for-my-kindle therapy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

efg said:


> I got one!





Brenda D said:


> I just joined, but wanted to let you know that I've been reading for a long time. Your refurb checker got me a Kindle this am. Thanks. I also have one on order that's not supposed to be here until February sometime, so I'll cancel that one as soon as the refurb comes in. I've got tons of books ready to go on it and I see a Oberon cover in my future. I just can't decide which one.


I am really pleased that we all got in on the refurbs! They come and go quickly.

Note: refurbs are still available. Amazon doesn't seem to be reporting the quantity like they have in the past. So, even as refurbs are ordered, the quantity is staying at "1"... until this batch runs out!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I imagine people with Kindle-lust having amazon minimized on their computer ready for purchase mode, spending all day on the refurb section, and constantly refreshing the page. I've done that before.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I am really pleased that we all got in on the refurbs! They come and go quickly.
> 
> Note: refurbs are still available. Amazon doesn't seem to be reporting the quantity like they have in the past. So, even as refurbs are ordered, the quantity is staying at "1"... until this batch runs out!


the reason maybe because they run out so fast. Also Amazon seems to like to keep the numbers of kindle sold to them self, so they probably want to keep the numbers of refurb kindle to them self as well, IMHO.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations to efg and Brenda! And welcome to the Kindleboards!

L


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I imagine people with Kindle-lust having amazon minimized on their computer ready for purchase mode, spending all day on the refurb section, and constantly refreshing the page. I've done that before.


You've been looking over my shoulder, huh? Well, I am happy to report that I snagged one for my daughter for Christmas! I have been attached to mine since it arrived last week, and now I got one for the main person that I share books with! How great is that?
Lisa


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope you put a limit on your daughter's kindle, if its attached to your card. My kindle is on my mom's card and I am still waiting for her to notice my charges, but I think my charges are blending in with the rest of her christmas orders. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I hope you put a limit on your daughter's kindle, if its attached to your card. My kindle is on my mom's card and I am still waiting for her to notice my charges, but I think my charges are blending in with the rest of her christmas orders. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


We're going to do it w/ gift cards (and she is an extremely responsible 20-yo college Jr, so no worries)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

quiltlvr said:


> We're going to do it w/ gift cards (and she is an extremely responsible 20-yo college Jr, so no worries)


Do you have a secret for creating an extremely responsible 20-yo college Jr? I have one and I wish I could pound some money responsibility into his brain. Maybe it's the boy/girl thing.

Fortunately, he does seem to have developed the appropriate level of responsibility around grades and studying.

L


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Do you have a secret for creating an extremely responsible 20-yo college Jr? I have one and I wish I could pound some money responsibility into his brain. Maybe it's the boy/girl thing.
> 
> Fortunately, he does seem to have developed the appropriate level of responsibility around grades and studying.
> 
> L


Have you ever heard the saying that "God won't give you more than you can handle"? I figure I have good kids 'cause that's all I could handle, ha ha!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My 14 yr old's Kindle is shipping today. She's been using mine off and on since March and knows what the limits are. Rule is she's got to talk to me before she buys anything. If she doesn't and I can contact Customer Service for a refund of the book and then she loses it for a week. 


I'm more worried my mom. Her Kindle will be on my account too. I can't ground her from it.

It gives me piece of mind that I get an email as soon as a purchase is made. I can keep an eye out and head off any problems before they get too bad. (Just in case)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey, just found this thread.  After all you've done for this Board and helping people get refurbs, it's about time you got one for yourself.  Happy Kindling!!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah! Glad to see someone else here got a refurb!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Those people who have already received their refurbs, and reported here on how "brand new" they are, really sold me on the notion of grabbing one (or more!) of these as they come available.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Ordered mine this AM. It will be shared by my husband, his mother (80), and her sister (85). Hope that they will be able to share because they will NOT get their hands on mine!

Harvey - Congrats. You have waited a long time for yours.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Those people who have already received their refurbs, and reported here on how "brand new" they are, really sold me on the notion of grabbing one (or more!) of these as they come available.


The one I bought...except for the pink sticker on the box, you'd never know it was a refurb.

What sort of shipping did you sign up for?

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Another refurb is now available!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Those people who have already received their refurbs, and reported here on how "brand new" they are, really sold me on the notion of grabbing one (or more!) of these as they come available.


I'm confused... I thought your wife was getting you one for Christmas?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I just bought one, but there is another available!
> 
> I am furiously patting myself on the back for making that refurb-checker! Hooray!!


Congratulations Harvey... it is about time!



efg said:


> I got one!





Brenda D said:


> I just joined, but wanted to let you know that I've been reading for a long time. Your refurb checker got me a Kindle this am. Thanks. I also have one on order that's not supposed to be here until February sometime, so I'll cancel that one as soon as the refurb comes in. I've got tons of books ready to go on it and I see a Oberon cover in my future. I just can't decide which one.


Congratulations efg and Brenda... AND welcomet to KindleBoards!



sem said:


> Ordered mine this AM. It will be shared by my husband, his mother (80), and her sister (85). Hope that they will be able to share because they will NOT get their hands on mine!
> 
> Harvey - Congrats. You have waited a long time for yours.


WYG sem! I do kinda feel sorry for the 3 who have to share 1 Kindle!! After "losing" mine to my DD at Thanksgiving for 2 1/2 days, I know I would not want to share with anyone!! 

Now we have 4 more households on KindleWatch!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm confused... I thought your wife was getting you one for Christmas?


That is my hope and expectation. I plan to give the refurb away, either to KindleWidow or to a friend of mine who is a serious reader.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> The one I bought...except for the pink sticker on the box, you'd never know it was a refurb.
> 
> What sort of shipping did you sign up for?
> 
> L


I did opt for the 3-5 day shipping - it was pretty reasonable at $6.95.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That is my hope and expectation. I plan to give the refurb away, either to KindleWidow or to a friend of mine who is a serious reader.


What a sweet husband/good friend.


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone getting Refurb kindles.  Harvey that is so nice of you to give the kindle away.  The one waiting under your tree on Christmas morning is well deserved!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just on Amazon...refurbs avaiable again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I keep wanting to nuy a refurbie even though I don't need one nor can I afford one.  I am a sick sick puppy.

Speak of the debil!  One popped up at 7:13 hehehe!


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Man, those Ellen Guests didn't waste any time!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> Man, those Ellen Guests didn't waste any time!


Go for it, Jim! Go for it!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We need a "Hot Now' flashing light like Krispy Kreme has, whenever those refurbs become available. Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I LOVE Krispy Kreme's hot now flashing sign...makes my vehicle turn in every time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We need a "Hot Now' flashing light like Krispy Kreme has, whenever those refurbs become available. Get 'em while they're hot!


We don't have Krispy Kreme here in Maine...I've never been to one.

Meanwhile...go, Jim, go!


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

They have refurbs available!! Hurry they don't seem to last.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I picked up one earlier today.  

But why do they have some available, then they don't, then they do, etc. This is the fourth time today that they've been available.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

There's one available now.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

W T G  Harvey and all you other Refurb grabbers today.  That link surely helped a lot of folks.  Now we are all on Kindlewatch.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Well... it's gone now...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I see one right now...

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate it when all the refurbs go up for sale while I am at work  

  Yeah Harvey & all others who managed to purchase one!

Another big Kindle Watch party coming up    Yeah!

Marci


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

NOW!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

efg said:


> I got one!


Congratulations, efg! That's great news!

Welcome to Kindleboards, be sure to go to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourselves and then you can post on the I'm Waiting for My Kindle to Arrive thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,562.0.html

We love being on Kindlewatch!

Betsy


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm cautious about marketsellers on Amazon, but saw this in the Used tab for the Amazon Kindle.

Never opened $355.82 shipped...don't know if its a refurb or not.



> $350.00
> + $5.82shipping
> 
> * LOW ITEM PRICE
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Boston,

Can you send an email and ask?

L


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Boston,
> 
> Can you send an email and ask?
> 
> L


it looks like its been sold (listing is gone)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Boston said:


> it looks like its been sold (listing is gone)


Oh, too bad. I feel your pain.

L


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Excuse my ignorant question, but where do you see if there are refurbs available? 

Steve


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Excuse my ignorant question, but where do you see if there are refurbs available?
> 
> Steve


There's a link at the top of your KindleBoards screen: KINDLE REFURBS. It displays availability, and you can click on it to go to Amazon's site.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, too bad. I feel your pain.
> 
> L


Oh...I'm all set...was just posting because others seem to be looking.

I own a Kindle and bought one during the Oprah special as a Christmas gift for my mom. (Just hoping she loves it as much as I do mine...she isn't a gadget person and when I tried to explain the Kindle to her over the phone, she didn't get it  )


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

If she still does not "get it" after Christmas, I am sure there are some Kindleboarders who will buy mom's Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brenda D said:


> I just joined, but wanted to let you know that I've been reading for a long time. Your refurb checker got me a Kindle this am. Thanks. I also have one on order that's not supposed to be here until February sometime, so I'll cancel that one as soon as the refurb comes in. I've got tons of books ready to go on it and I see a Oberon cover in my future. I just can't decide which one.


Brenda, sorry for the late welcome, but Welcome!

You must have your reborn Kindle by now? Are you loving it?

Congratulations! Have you ordered an Oberon yet? Checked out our book clubs?

Betsy


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

One is available now.


----------



## Brenda D (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Brenda, sorry for the late welcome, but Welcome!
> 
> You must have your reborn Kindle by now? Are you loving it?
> 
> ...


Betsy,

I do have my reborn Kindle and I'm already in love. Unfortunately, I'm working too hard this week so I have only been able to read 1 and 1/2 books so far.

Yes, I've already ordered a Tree of Life Oberon with velcro, and hopefully I'll get to the book clubs.

I also snagged another Kindle today. A friend of mine wanted one for her husband for Christmas. I just happened along to Amazon to look at books tonight and there was a refurb.

Thanks for asking,

Brenda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Brenda D said:


> Betsy,
> 
> I do have my reborn Kindle and I'm already in love. Unfortunately, I'm working too hard this week so I have only been able to read 1 and 1/2 books so far.
> 
> ...


Hi Brenda, glad to hear you are enjoying your Kindle and were able to get one for your friend. If you haven't visited the Intro/Welcome Board yet please go over and introduce yourself. Hope to see you at the bookklubs! 

Linda


----------

